# Favorite WWII Tv and Movie scenes



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2012)

I was watching an episode of Hogan's Heros on Tv yesterday and noticed something on the wall in Col. Klink's outer office that I hadn't noticed before.

Col. Hogan and Helga were making out (as usual...lol) and on the wall behind them, is a photo of a He111 which just reminded me of how much trouble the producers went to keep period accuracy in that show.







This led me to wonder two things, one...has anyone found "hidden" gems like this in any other Tv shows or movies?

And the other question is: what's everyone's favorite or memorable scene? It could be from a Tv show (Hogan's Heros, Rat Patrol, 12 O'clock high, etc.) or any movie...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2012)

Along those lines, I have found:

1) 3 Aviation related pictures (If I remember correctly: Alcock and Brown landing in Ireland 1919 crash picture, Bell JetRanger and cannon armed P-51) behind Ron Swanson's desk on the TV show "Parks and Recreation"
2) The massive tome "Aviation History" (which was the first or second aviation book I ever owned!) on a book shelf in the background of the TV show "Buffy the Vampire Slayer"!
3) A framed picture of a Bell P-39 or P-400 in the background during a commercial for Military Life Insurance?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2012)

Good ones, Cap'n Vic!

There's all sorts of "hidden gems" in shows if a person looks closely!

Here's an unexpected scene from the movie "The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe":


----------



## Thorlifter (May 1, 2012)

It's not a hidden gem, but the Family Guy episode where they went back in time to Nazi Germany was interesting, especially the way they drew the Bf-109s in combat.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2012)

I agree about that Family Guy episode!

Somone did thier homework, definately. Remember the thread about that episode? 
.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2012)

The rock cartoon movie "Heavy Metal" had a B-17 segment in it that I remember being quite awesome. Most of the crew gets killed and turns into zombies and attacks the pilot and co-pilot. Sweet!

Oh and I just remembered a couple more:

There was a Bette Midler movie, the name of which I forget, that had a Lockheed AH-56 Cheyenne attack helicopter on the movie poster. I remember thinking huh? Why?

Also, in the original newspaper movie advertisement for "Thirteen Days" they had (if I remember correctly) F-15's! During the Cuban Missile Crisis? Come on. They later changed it when word got back to the studio. Probably because they did take pains to may the actual movie a/c as accurate as possible. Good for them!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2013)

Here's a great scene from "Flags of our Fathers" where the Corsairs are putting down some hurt on Mount Surabachi:


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 28, 2013)

Not WWII, but close enough...the TV series M*A*S*H had an episode where a North Korean flew over the camp every day at 5:00 in the evening. They nick-named him "5 O'Clock Charlie" and he was flying a radial powered monoplane that looked suspiciously old.

I tried to get some decent screenshots but my iPhone wasn't co-operating, which I'll post below.

Now here's the question: what aircraft is this?


----------



## VBF-13 (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know the make of the plane, but based on that last shot, it looks like it's a light bomber.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 28, 2013)

VBF-13 said:


> I don't know the make of the plane, but based on that last shot, it looks like it's a light bomber.


Yep...every day at five O'Clock, that rascal would fly overhead and toss a bomb out of the cockpit.

The accuracy was questionable and in his attempt to get the ammo dump (which he never got, even after several near misses) he got an out building, a jeep and was the focus of some serious betting among the M*A*S*H personnel!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like a ryan trainer to me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oddball: [looking at aerial pics of the a remaining bridge] Beautiful. 

Moriarty: suppose the bridge ain't there? 

Oddball: [groans] Don't hit me with them negative waves so early in the morning. Think the bridge will be there and it will be there. It's a mother, beautiful bridge, and it's gonna be there. Ok? 

Oddball: [Later: Oddball is looking through binoculars at the bridge] Still up! 

Oddball: [planes fly and bomb the bridge] ... No it ain't. See what sending out them negative waves did, Moriarty? 

Moriarty: That ain't my fault, Oddball, I've done nothing but have good thoughts about that damn bridge ever since we left!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2013)

Woof, woof !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2013)

One of my favorite TV scenes also came from Hogan' Hero's. Lebeau is trying to distract Sgt. Schultz with some Strudel. Shulze hands the cockroach his rifle so he can eat said strudel. Upon realizing his mistake Shultz says, "Give me back my rifle, or I'll shoot'!!! Just made me laugh.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2013)

Take this man to the cooler!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 28, 2013)

my fave scene from BoB movie


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXf1bhEEXd0_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 9, 2014)

One of the local TV channels has retro programming (MEtv) and on Saturdays, they have a "science fiction" lineup. While Star Trek, Lost in Space (and Voyage to the bottom of the Sea, before it was replaced) qualify, Batman and Wonder Woman remain questionable.

Anyway, I don't watch Wonder Woman (even though Linda carter was a screamin' hottie for her time) but one evening, just as I was about to change the channel, I caught sight of an "experimental" jet that the Nazis were trying to steal and of course, Wonder Woman stopped the bad guys and saved the day.

Something about the aircraft caught my attention and then I remembered what it was. This was Al Letcher's Gloster NF.11 Meteor that he kept out at Mojave in the 1970's. Even better still, the episode of Wonder Woman and the "XPJ-1" were filmed at Chino Airport in the mid-70's and Al himself flew the Meteor for the production. If you happen to catch the two-part episode, in the airport sequences, you'll see a B-17G and this is the same one that is at the Planes of Fame museum last I heard. The Meteor can be seen on display at Edwards AFB in their museum.

And here's some (rather crappy) screenshots from the episode:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2014)

Very cool! I vaguely remember this episode.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2014)

Now that's cool....


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 9, 2014)

A Ryan PT-22 painted with North Korean markings was used for Charlie's plane. The plane used was owned by Don Burkett, who kept the plane in a hangar at Long Beach Airport. The production team painted over the plane's orange and white starburst pattern with special paint to resemble the North Korean markings. Burkett himself actually flew the plane from the front seat, as the pilot who was assigned to do the flying had never flown a plane of this type before. If you look closely, you can see something in the front cockpit which was Don hunched down when the cameras were rolling. Enough film was taken during the one day of flying they were able to piece together two episodes featuring the plane and its inept pilot. An article in the October 1972 edition of Private Pilot magazine featured Don's experience doing the show. The magazine's cover has a picture of what the plane looked like when it wasn't "in costume".


----------



## rochie (Feb 9, 2014)

Strange i only seem to remember linda Carter in the wonder woman costume and nothing else


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2014)

Me too ! Was there some episodes, with film and acting and stuff, then ??


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 9, 2014)

herman1rg said:


> A Ryan PT-22 painted with North Korean markings was used for Charlie's plane. The plane used was owned by Don Burkett, who kept the plane in a hangar at Long Beach Airport. The production team painted over the plane's orange and white starburst pattern with special paint to resemble the North Korean markings. Burkett himself actually flew the plane from the front seat, as the pilot who was assigned to do the flying had never flown a plane of this type before. If you look closely, you can see something in the front cockpit which was Don hunched down when the cameras were rolling. Enough film was taken during the one day of flying they were able to piece together two episodes featuring the plane and its inept pilot. An article in the October 1972 edition of Private Pilot magazine featured Don's experience doing the show. The magazine's cover has a picture of what the plane looked like when it wasn't "in costume".


Great info and yep, in the screenshots in my earlier post, you can see him bent over in the cockpit! 



GrauGeist said:


> View attachment 246484
> 
> 
> View attachment 246485
> ...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 9, 2014)

The wobbely wings in Flying Tigers?
or has this been said already?????


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2014)

"The Blue Max" with George Peppard and James Mason was one of the first films I ever saw that really tried to be accurate - at least with the equipment and not the timeline. They really tried to make those biplanes look like Fokker DVII and Pfalz and SE. 5s. (but sadly no SPADs or Sopwith Camels.  ). The one inaccuracy is that Baron von Richthofen was dead by a few weeks by the time the Fokker DVII was made operational. But they really did a good job with almost everything else.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 10, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Great info and yep, in the screenshots in my earlier post, you can see him bent over in the cockpit!



Would have been better if that was Linda Carter. Just sayin....


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 11, 2014)

rochie said:


> Strange i only seem to remember linda Carter in the wonder woman costume and nothing else



she was in a movie called billie jo and the outlaw....horrible, horrible movie BUT you did get to see linda carter in "nothing else"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2014)

bobbysocks said:


> she was in a movie called billie jo and the outlaw....horrible, horrible movie BUT you did get to see linda carter in "nothing else"



As soon as you said that I remembered, WOOF!!!!!!!!!!


----------

